# Best driver's license pic ever



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with the DMV.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iving-licence-photo.html?ICO=most_read_module


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Dork King!
LOL!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess he was just looking for his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, can't make up my mind as to which look suits him better:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i know a guy i bet will want to do this after i show him those pics lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Made me laugh.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Absolutely not showing my son this one!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks unique....i kinda like it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> i know a guy i bet will want to do this after i show him those pics lol


i was right. only my friend wants to do this once his big afro grows back lol


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would have rather just put an old bag over my head and run around like that. I don't know why people want to intentionally look rediculous.


----------

